# Brute Bumper



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I was going to wait till I start my REbuild thread but I just can't.
















What do yall think? All 1/8 steel plate, bent and welded.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good, should hold up well, and best of all......it didn't break the bank


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Awesome man now I just wanna see it with the plastics on


----------



## HighHP_Brute (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks Good!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

filthyredneck said:


> Looks good, should hold up well, and best of all......it didn't break the bank


Almost free. Bolts, plate, roller, and welding rods were free, but cost $2 for gas for the welder. 





lilbigtonka said:


> Awesome man now I just wanna see it with the plastics on


So do I! $400 in new parts and I still have about $100 in used parts to buy. Then tear down the motor and REbuild the WHOLE bike. I will have it right for the summer. All I need is to find some 29.5x10s for a good price.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks really good!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I don't understand why Kawasaki can't put something like that on them stock. It wouldn't cost them more than $100, I think most people would pay that. And its A LOT worse on the 2012.


----------



## Handy Hubby (Apr 4, 2011)

Sweet man, looks good


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

KidRock said:


> I don't understand why Kawasaki can't put something like that on them stock. It wouldn't cost them more than $100, I think most people would pay that. And its A LOT worse on the 2012.


:agreed: 

You definitely do not want to push anybody with the plastic piece of crap they put on them.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I put the plastics on to see what it would look like.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

*bumper*

new project bumper in store here.Just can't get away from that beast. Nice job on the bumper.


----------



## Fifty-Three (Jul 5, 2010)

super sexy. i built my own too, and there is nothing more gratifying than building it yourself and watching it perform...

lets very professional.....

are you gonna use truck liner or powder coat?


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Bumper and plastics are spray on Rust-Olem truck bed liner. I'm 17, I can't afford powder coating


----------



## brute for mud (Jul 15, 2010)

looks awsome and that should prevent it from rusting for a while


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

KidRock said:


> Bumper and plastics are spray on Rust-Olem truck bed liner. I'm 17, I can't afford powder coating


I hope it holds up better for u than me. Mine rubs of real easy but Tue bumper looks awesome


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I need some Limp Mode help. can some one please call or text me 2253018343.


----------



## islandlife (Jul 4, 2010)

bumper looks awesome! i built mine too, also 1/8" plate. so far its held up great!


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Anyone???


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

you mean you need to reset it from limp mode? if so search it its on here somewhere


----------



## bigblackrancher (Jan 18, 2010)

here it is "Belt Light Reset

To reset, turn ignition off and pull cvt cover. Put switch inside cover back into "on" postion. Remove seat and disconnect the 2 connectors grey and black and reverse them. They are located if sitting on quad in right rear corner. The grey one is not connected to anything, it's just a reset plug. Grey into black and black into grey. On top of the CVT cover is a black connector that goes to the switch inside the cover, disconnect that at this time. With the 2 still reversed and the black one disconnected, turn the key to the on, but don't start the quad. Observe the belt light. When it stops flashing really fast and starts flashing slow, the belt light is reset. Turn key off, and put the 2 connectors under the seat back to their original connectors and plug the connector switch for the CVT back in. Your done. 

*If it's just the 100 hour causing the light to flash, you do not have to remove the CVT cover and flip the switch. Just swap the plugs and follow the rest of the procedure mentioned above"


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got it. Thanks.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

Here is the rear. (Honda Catcher)


----------

